# 2 yr Appaloosa Filly Critique



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

I have no critique to offer, but she looks lovely to me!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Front those photos, what i see is a nice big shoulder and lovely big hindquarters to match 
Back is a good length
She does, however, appear bench-kneed and she is quite sickle-hocked


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

Kinda hard to see through the mane but I like how her neck ties in. It looks really nice for her build.  Her hocks look a little off but I'm not sure if that's from her tail being up against them and distorting the picture. Her front knees do look a little benched. 

Overall though I like her!


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

You are not going to sell Stryder are you!

I like the mare. She has a huge butt lol!


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

No, not Stryder! I'm giving him the chance to grow into the horse I hope he becomes! 

I have Sammy who I'm hoping to sell.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

She has a very dainty head, and I can't decide if I like it or not. It's pretty, but compared to her big body I think it looks a little off. But maybe that's just me.










I think that's her as a yearling. Not exactly sure of the date, I pulled it off Skip a Stars page (her sire)


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

She has a bit of Impressive back in her pedigree. Do you know the HYPP status of her sire and dam? If not, she should be tested. 

She is a bit tied in at the knee. She has a big body for a 2 year old and looks to have halter horse front legs... so I do not know if they will stand up. That is what I see in these photos.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks Elana

The Sire is N/N, not sure about the Dam but this filly was tested and is N/n on the five panel. 

Someone in OH may be interested in her as a project horse so she may be staying there, we'll see.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

She looks like a bad mix of stock horse and arab in the face shot. The over built body of the halter horse and the overly refined head of the arab 0.0'


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I think you can do better. if she's that big at 2 she'll be a tank in a couple years, and as is typical of heavily halter bred horses, her body size is extremely out of proportion with her head and particularly her legs/feet, which screams trouble in the soundness department.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

She has a head just like her dad's and I happen to like it, very feminine and LOVE the small ears, which is unusual on a mare...their ears are usually longer.


----------

